# Surro triplets are here :)



## nic100 (Oct 29, 2009)

Just thought I would let everyone know there can be light at the end of the tunnel

My IP's are now the proud parents of triplets, 2boys and a girl who will be 7 weeks tomorrow 
they are all doing fantastic and I am soooo proud of the outcome lol

Good luck to all
Nic x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow that is fantastic news congratulations to you all - and you have brought so much joy to that family


----------



## kiera19 (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow , you are amazing    my surrogate mummy gave birth to our daughter 3 months ago and if it was not for special women like you my life would never of been complete.


Congratulation tummy mummy xxxxx


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

WOW Congratulatiosn to you and your IP's Nic, well done you !

and

Congratulations on becoming a mummy Kiera

Thank goodness there are wonderful ladies out there who are willing to give the best gift of all


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

NiC100
WOW WOW and WOW!!! how fantasctic what a wonderful woman you are!!!    


If only the world was filled with your generous spirit, what abetter place it would be.


Hope you have recovered and you are proud and happy at the outcome- I imagine the parents are amazed!!!


Can I ask how you found each other??
it all seems a mystery to me how IP and surrogates find each other, we are only just starting out on researching where to go and who to contact and how!!


Hurray for you!!  


Lily XX


----------



## apricot (Apr 21, 2008)

YAY!!!!!!!    that is fantastic news - what an amazing outcome!!!! Well done you - you must be sooooo proud of yourself.

Our wonderful surrogate had our little girl 6 months ago and I can honestly say that you will have given your IPs more happiness than they ever thought was possible - and there is no one in this world who can say that they create more happiness than surrogates. 

Hope you are recovered now and thank you so much for making dreams come true xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nic100 (Oct 29, 2009)

Thank you so much for the nice replys- with a little tear in my eye 

I am the proudest person - want to stop people and show them my pics lol

My Ip's are loving every minute although a little tired   

Lilly- we met through COTS x

love Nic xxx


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Aww Nic that's gr8 you should show everyone pics and enjoy being proud ! 

Ha Ha I bet mummy & daddy are tired, bless


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Nic 100


Is it ok if I ask you a couple of questions?



How did you cope with the whole thing?


You know when you get the hormone baby blues at about 3 days after you have given birth, how did you cope??
I can remember just crying at everything..... are you in contact with the family and the babies?


Lily X


----------

